# Snow Plowing Estimate Seminar Cedar Rapids, IA



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Thought I would see who may all be going to the Snow Estimate and bidding seminar that future line truck equipment is hosting in Cedar Rapids,IA this coming Saterday? After the seminar they are giving out gift certificates for 25% of parts and 10% of sanders plus a free lunch.


----------



## plowguy28 (Sep 25, 2009)

when is it? im from central iowa and would be interested


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

This Saterday at 8am in Cedar Rapids, have to call future line to tell them you want to attend.
319-849-1672


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

who is putting on the seminar? sima? is there a website?


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

NO you really think sima would go to C.R. IA to do a seminar, use your head!! ITs being put on by I think Snowex. but do not hold me to it!!


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

If your going you should be in bed not on the computer. It's a 2 hour drive to C.R


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

SLEEP whats that when, 4hrs is enough just like plowing a storm hell your up for 24 to 36 hours a storm with may be 4 to 6hrs of sleep. plus I did nt need to be up tell 5:30am pick up partner and drive 1:45 to C.R. meeting did not start tell 8am you leave by 6 your there 15mins early!!


----------



## WheelerandSon (Jan 6, 2005)

Just caught this message. Is this seminar this coming saturday, like the 3rd of Oct???


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Snow Seminar*

The seminar in Cedar Rapids was last Saturday. However, there is another seminar scheduled for Friday, October 16 at "Truck Equipment" in Des Moines. There number is 515-266-5189 if you would like to call and register. The seminar starts at 8:00 and goes until 12:00.

And yes, SnowEx is the sponsor.


----------

